# FLW Cup - Guess the Winning Weight - Free Giveaway



## HBT Chris (Aug 9, 2012)

=D> =D> *vahunter is the winner!* =D> =D> 

As a way to introduce our site to everyone, and to get the ball rolling as a TinBoats.net sponsor, we wanted to have a little contest. Today is the first day of the FLW Cup on Lake Lanier, which is right down the road from our headquarters here at Home Brewed Tackle. In fact, Lindsay (my wife) and I spent some of our first dates floating around on Lake Lanier 8 years ago. We still venture out there from time to time, when we want a change of scenery from our more local lake, Allatoona.

So, with all that said, we wanted to have a little fun with TinBoats.net and the FLW tournament going on. The pro's will be fishing for 4 days, and we want to see who can "Guess the Winning Weight." 

The rules are very simple, all you have to do is post in this thread with a guess for the total weight and you are entered. Since the tournament has already started, and those guessing later would have an unfair advantage, *a winner will be chosen randomly from all those who guessed.* Guessing the weight will just add a little fun factor to it, and give someone some bragging rights!

Now, for the important part. On Sunday we will stop taking guess at 5pm eastern, and after the weigh in has concluded, we will use a random number generator to pick the winner to receive 2 packs of any plastic we carry on our website, as well as either 20 drop shot weights in any combination of sizes (since Lanier is a HUGE drop shot lake) or a pack of tungsten weights in any size.

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 9, 2012)

71.8 lb total

I think I've been in your store before


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 9, 2012)

87.89lbs.


----------



## muffin (Aug 9, 2012)

80.03


----------



## HOUSE (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm going with 69.19 pounds


----------



## Kismet (Aug 9, 2012)

Gonna be light this year, I figgur. 

61 lbs.


Welcome new sponsor.
Hope you do well.


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 9, 2012)

Don't know about there but here the water level is low with the water temp pretty hot so it's pretty slow.

My guess is 63.87 lbs


----------



## lswoody (Aug 9, 2012)

I say 70.27#s


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 10, 2012)

68.75 :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Aug 10, 2012)

Considering that the water is 8 foot low on Lanier right now....I'm betting they'll find more spots than LM. I'm going to guess......

71.24lb


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 10, 2012)

The weiner is going to snag a few monsters!!

89.25


----------



## Rippen Lips (Aug 10, 2012)

67lb


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 10, 2012)

74.5


----------



## vahunter (Aug 10, 2012)

66.1


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 10, 2012)

The answer is 67.43 lbs


----------



## fender66 (Aug 10, 2012)

earl60446 said:


> The answer is 67.43 lbs



You forgot to carry the 1

:LOL2:


----------



## azekologi (Aug 10, 2012)

69.96 a palendrome of AWESOMENESS! 8)


----------



## Brine (Aug 10, 2012)

64#

Thanks for the Giveaway!


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 10, 2012)

72.56


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 10, 2012)

66.2

Thanks!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 11, 2012)

65#


----------



## 200racing (Aug 11, 2012)

59.8


----------



## badboymonk (Aug 12, 2012)

62 Lbs!!


----------



## HBT Chris (Aug 12, 2012)

Alright guys, we will announce a winner this evening! Thanks to everyone who participated!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 12, 2012)

HBT Chris said:


> Alright guys, we will announce a winner this evening! Thanks to everyone who participated!





WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Awesome contest - we all like free things (except Popeye, but he is old and crabby)


----------



## HBT Chris (Aug 12, 2012)

And the winner is...rumroll:...vahunter! I will send you a PM on how to get your free swag. And, for the closes guess, we had 2 that were REALLY close. The winning weight was 60lbs 1oz, and 200racing guess 59.8! Talk about close! Kismet was also very close with a guess of 61lbs. Congrats vahunter and thanks again to everyone for playing along!


----------



## vahunter (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome!! Thanks a lot! Good thing I have already checked out your site!  thanks again for such a great opportunity!


----------



## fender66 (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats. Awesome contest.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 12, 2012)

That's awsome, I wanted to go see it


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for the contest HBT. I'll be hitting up your sight next spring once the boat is done and the bass chasing starts!! You got some nice stuff.


----------



## HBT Chris (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks again guys! vahunter, we will have your stuff headed to you ASAP.



Loggerhead Mike said:


> That's awsome, I wanted to go see it



It really is a sight to see. If you ever have the chance to go to the Bassmaster Classic or the FLW Cup, I would suggest it. They both are a lot of fun, and some of the better fishing tackle shows I have been to. Plus, they both put on a great show when it comes to the weigh ins.


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats vahunter, now we want to see pictures of the fish you catch using the tackle from HBT


----------



## Kismet (Aug 13, 2012)

HBT Chris said:


> And the winner is...rumroll:...vahunter! I will send you a PM on how to get your free swag. And, for the closes guess, we had 2 that were REALLY close. The winning weight was 60lbs 1oz, and 200racing guess 59.8! Talk about close! Kismet was also very close with a guess of 61lbs. Congrats vahunter and thanks again to everyone for playing along!




Hey...hey there, now...hey...waitaminute, justaminute here, hey hey....hold on....

I can't help it if the auto-editor on the site corrected my post of "61 lbs-ish," can I?

Sure seems to me that I was right on the money-ish. :roll: 

sighhhhhhh....


Close only counts in Horseshoes and grenades,huh?

Fine. Just fine.

Congratulations to Vahunter. 


I'll just sit here and think about how close I was, and all the wonderful fishes I wudda caught. That's ok, no, really...that's fine.


:? 



It was nice of you to have the give-away.
=D>


----------



## Brine (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats! =D> 

I was at weigh-in on Sunday. Good stuff. 21 years old and cashing a 500K paycheck for a weeks worth of fishing. Good stuff fo sho. 

Ran into fellow TinBoater russ010 while I was out there. The Forrest Wood Cup is pretty cool (and so is he). I've been to two in the past 3 years (both at Lanier), and a Bassmaster Classic (Lay Lake AL). If you get a chance to go, you should.


----------



## HBT Chris (Aug 13, 2012)

Kismet said:


> HBT Chris said:
> 
> 
> > And the winner is...rumroll:...vahunter! I will send you a PM on how to get your free swag. And, for the closes guess, we had 2 that were REALLY close. The winning weight was 60lbs 1oz, and 200racing guess 59.8! Talk about close! Kismet was also very close with a guess of 61lbs. Congrats vahunter and thanks again to everyone for playing along!
> ...



Hold the phone. You mean your guess was 61lbs-ish? That would have been a game changer! I guess everyone can use this as an example to make sure and double check your posts. :lol:


----------



## vahunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Got my worms today! Thanks again HBT!!!! My 5 month old son is as anxious as I am to try em!


----------



## Kismet (Aug 16, 2012)

HBT Chris said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> > HBT Chris said:
> ...




Yeah, and...uh...and...hmmm...

Name ONE store that rounds DOWN on stuff! They all round UP. 

So, I incontestably shoulda....



_sigh..._

Cruel, that's what life is,just plain ole cruel.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 16, 2012)

vahunter said:


> Got my worms today! Thanks again HBT!!!! My 5 month old son is as anxious as I am to try em!




Watch out letting kids play with those soft plastics - they can be toxic and harmful if swallowed bu humans


----------



## vahunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Haha yeah he just snatched the bag. Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## HBT Chris (Aug 17, 2012)

Good deal vahunter! We are glad to see they made it out there too you, and my wife said that picture is too cute  

Let me know how the drop shotting goes! We do it a bunch here, but never really around a lot of grass.


----------



## lswoody (Aug 18, 2012)

Cograts vah!!!


----------

